# Simply nourish



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried this brand of food??


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

***Edited to Add: The canned food is made in Thailand, I would absolutely NOT purchase this! Dry is made in USA but still...

I had not heard of it until now, but I did a little quick research on it. This is apparently Petsmart's "store brand", so honestly I personally probably would not try it based on that alone.

Most of the varieties, both canned and dry contain a lot of grain, close to 50% grain it looks like but if you are not against feeding a food containing grain that might be okay.

The LID diets concern me a little.The dry Sweet Potato & Salmon variety has the first ingredient as Sweet Potato...NOT a meat/meat meal, which concerns me. Meat/meat meal should always be the 1st listed ingredient. Also, the Brown Rice & Turkey variety lists Brown Rice 1st...yikes! Most of the others have the meat listed 1st. The lack of meat/meat meal as a first ingredient is probably to keep their cost down.

The canned varieties look better to me. I'm not sure if you're interested in the dry or canned. Dry-wise, I would probably pass on this...there are much better options available for a similar price. Some of the grain-free canned foods look fine to me, but again, I am a little leary of purchasing a "store brand" from Petsmart.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> ***Edited to Add: The canned food is made in Thailand, I would absolutely NOT purchase this! Dry is made in USA but still...
> 
> I had not heard of it until now, but I did a little quick research on it. This is apparently Petsmart's "store brand", so honestly I personally probably would not try it based on that alone.
> 
> ...


Thank Lisa for the info I just happen to see this brand at petsmart. I bought 2 small cans just to see if Bailey would like it and she loved it. i only feed her a little but she gobled it up. I did not know that canned food is made in thailand. She normally eats Wellness dry food but I wanted to give her something different just so she could have a variety but I guess will continue to look.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> ***Edited to Add: The canned food is made in Thailand, I would absolutely NOT purchase this! Dry is made in USA but still...
> 
> I had not heard of it until now, but I did a little quick research on it. This is apparently Petsmart's "store brand", so honestly I personally probably would not try it based on that alone.
> 
> ...


So what that the canned food is made in Thailland?
Weruva canned is made in Thailand and it's probably better than the ones made in the USA.
bailey02 I have never tried this particular brand of food but the ingredients don't seem too bad at all.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> So what that the canned food is made in Thailland?
> Weruva canned is made in Thailand and it's probably better than the ones made in the USA.
> bailey02 I have never tried this particular brand of food but the ingredients don't seem too bad at all.


You do have a good point about Weruva!


----------

